# Pasta Chips



## andrew_verne609 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive being thinking for a while now about this,

Cooking pasta and then it is done drying it out and blending it up then roll the paste out and cutting it out into chips and deep fry them.

What do you think


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 30, 2007)

If the pasta is dry, what would you blend it with? I don't think this would work, because pasta tends to get quite brittle when it dries out, say in a baked dish. The portions not covered with sauce aren't edible, in my opinion.

Anxious to hear what others think.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

why would you need to pre-cook the pasta 1`st if you`re going to dry it out again?

surely just bypassing that part entirely would be more efficient?


----------



## andrew_verne609 (Mar 30, 2007)

i mean dry out so it isn't wet, not dry out crispy


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 30, 2007)

so let me see if I understand this correctly, the Outcome should be a "Chip" made of Pasta, so the inside is like solid cooked pasta and the outside is crispy like a chip.
yes?

it`ll fly appart as soon as it hits the oil 

the outside will seal, the moisture inside will go to steam and build up pressure, the outside will then Rupture, of course this wont happen in one place per "chip" it will happen all over it 

the only reason you can do it with a potatoe is the miriad of pores all over the flesh that act as a constant vent for this steam between the cells as they each burst in turn, even then it can still happen with potatoe.

I`m Not trying to put you off at all from experimenting, I`m the LAST person on the planet to do that, but I predict it will make quite a mess and require plenty cleaning up afterwards, it may also be a good idea to wear eye protection during this.

Good Luck and I hope you prove me wrong


----------



## Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

Isn't that what most chips are?  Potato chips, real ones, are slices of potatoes.  BUt all the rest are dough, rolled thin, and sliced.  So this should work.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you using fresh pasta?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 31, 2007)

could be a language barrier problem, to Me "Chips" are as in Fish`n`Chips, what you call fries I guess.


----------



## Caine (Mar 31, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> could be a language barrier problem, to Me "Chips" are as in Fish`n`Chips, what you call fries I guess.


 
I think what Andrew is referring to, you would call crips.


----------



## Claire (Apr 1, 2007)

You're right.  I didn't see where you were from, or I'd have gotten that one!


----------



## andrew_verne609 (Apr 1, 2007)

i mean roll out thin (1 to 2mm)


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 1, 2007)

Look up "deep-fried pasta" in Google. Here's an example of deep-fried lasagna sheets.

Fresh Figs with Almond Mascarpone and Deep-fried Pasta Wedges Recipes at Cooking.com

If you do it, let us know what the texture was like? I imagine it to be gum-cuttingly sharp but I guess if that was the case, no-one would have bothered posting recipes on the Web.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 1, 2007)

You could deep fry fresh pasta into chips, by making your own dough and then frying; that's the same as fried ravioli, etc.  However, the method you described of bleding into a paste and then rolling it out won't work.  The problem there is that you have dried dough bits bound together by the surface tension in the water, whereas dough is a homogenous mass, bound to itself.  You need fresh pasta dough for this to even have  chance of working.

You'd have to roll it out very thin, 1 to 2 mm as you said, and it wouldn't require a long fry, but as someone else mentioned, I think it would be "gum-cuttingly" sharp, and also not very tasty.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Apr 1, 2007)

*I've had deep fried won tons in Chinese restaurants and they're pretty much the same thing as pasta dough fried to a crisp. I don't particularly care for them myself but it can be done. Seems to me you can only do this with fresh pasta dough, not the dried pasta. Give it a shot, you might like it. *


----------



## JMediger (Apr 1, 2007)

I've seen it done will rotelli ... boil till just before ale dente (like 5 minutes), drain then fry.  The friend who did it then tossed them into her chex mix (I think she got the idea from another bagged snack mix product actually).  They were pretty crispy but good.

If you are looking for just flat chips, I would go with the won ton wrappers.  You can cut them apart using your pizza wheel or a sharp knife, toss into hot oil (I fry ravioli at 380) for a few minutes (1 minute, flip, another minute, drain) but be careful!  You'll need to watch them to be sure they don't burn.  If you want a bigger square then a won ton will give you, try egg roll wrappers and cut them to the size you want.

Good Luck!


----------



## bai_lin83 (Apr 2, 2007)

Andrew, That's a brilliant idea. Why not add flavor to the pasta chips? I've always loved noodle snacks and so do my cousins.


----------



## Brianschef (Apr 3, 2007)

*PASTA CRISPS*

[SIZE=-1]SERVES 3 to 4 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]_This is a nice change from potato chips or french fries. I happened to have leftover cooked bowties and decided to give it a try, but I would also make it from scratch._ [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*INGREDIENTS* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]3 cups cooked bowties (_farfalle_) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]2 tablespoons olive oil [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Salt and pepper to taste [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Freshly grated Parmesan cheese (_optional_) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Preheat oven to 400° F. Place the noodles in a large bowl. Add the olive oil and toss to coat. Place on a baking sheet in one layer and bake until lightly crisp and golden, about 20 minutes, being careful not to let them get too hard. Sprinkle with salt, pepper and Parmesan cheese. Serve immediately. [/SIZE]


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Brianschef, can you describe what the texture's like? I'd be really interested to know.


----------

